# Freilich



## Moon77

Kürzlich war ich  in Frankfurt a.M.. Da hat mancher mich aufmerksam gemacht, dass das Adverb "freilich", das ich oft verwende, nur "bayrisch" ist.
z. B. 

_F: Darf ich die Tür öffnen?_ 
_A: Ja, freilich.  _

ist das Dialekt? Sollte ich in diesem Fall nur einfach "Ja, bitte" sagen, oder gibt's auch andere Formen, die den Ausdruck "yes, of course" übersetzen können? (z.B. gewiss, natürlich, selbstverständlich usw..)
Danke und 

Liebe Grüsse


----------



## Hutschi

Es bedeutet eine Bestärkung des "ja". 

_F: Darf ich die Tür öffnen?_ 
_A: Ja, natürlich. _

Ich kenne das Wort aus dem itzgründischen Dialekt, der zur fränkischen Dialektgruppe gehört. Dort gehört es offensichtlich auch zur regionalen Umgangssprache, wenn kein dialekt gesprochen wird. In Sachsen, wo ich seit langem wohne, habe ich es noch nicht gehört.

(_Ja, bitte!_ hat eine leicht andere Bedeutung, es würde im vorliegenden Kontext aber als neutrale und höfliche Antwort passen. _Ja, selbstverständlich!_ hat die gleiche Bedeutung, erscheint mir aber vom Stil zu hochtrabend.)

"Freilich" wird nur regional verwendet. Es ist aber nicht auf den bayrischen Dialekt beschränkt.


----------



## gabrigabri

Es wird auch oft in Österreich benutzt... 
Freilich wird es anders ausgesprochen "freeilich"


----------



## Kajjo

Moon77 said:


> _F: Darf ich die Tür öffnen?_
> _A: Ja, freilich._
> Ist das Dialekt?


Ja, diese Verwendung ist regional süddeutsch und österreichisch und sollte im Hochdeutschen nicht verwendet werden.

Beachte die zwei Grundbedeutungen:

1) = _allerdings_
"Viel Geduld habe ich freilich nicht."
"Alle kamen freilich nicht."

2) = _selbstverständlich; auch als Interjektion bejahend-verstärkend_
"Ja, freilich!"

Die erste Bedeutung (allerdings) gilt als standardsprachlich, ist aber heutzutage veraltet und selten. Bitte verwende immer _allerdings_.

Die zweite Bedeutung ist regional-dialektal süddeutsch/bayrisch/österreichisch. Du solltest Sie nicht außerhalb dieses Sprachraums verwenden. Stattdessen wäre richtig:

wenn Du Deine Zustimmung gibst:
_"Ja, selbstverständlich!"
"Ja, natürlich!"
_
nur falls es Dir zuliebe getan wird:
_"Ja, bitte!" 
"Ja, gerne!"
_
Kajjo


----------



## Moon77

Dank vielmals!!!


----------



## Voxy

Kajjo said:


> Ja, diese Verwendung ist regional süddeutsch und österreichisch und sollte im Hochdeutschen nicht verwendet werden.
> 
> Beachte die zwei Grundbedeutungen:
> 
> 1) = _allerdings_
> "Viel Geduld habe ich freilich nicht."
> "Alle kamen freilich nicht."
> 
> 2) = _selbstverständlich; auch als Interjektion bejahend-verstärkend_
> "Ja, freilich!"
> 
> Die erste Bedeutung (allerdings) gilt als standardsprachlich, ist aber heutzutage veraltet und selten. Bitte verwende immer _allerdings_.
> 
> Die zweite Bedeutung ist regional-dialektal süddeutsch/bayrisch/österreichisch. Du solltest Sie nicht außerhalb dieses Sprachraums verwenden. Stattdessen wäre richtig:
> 
> wenn Du Deine Zustimmung gibst:
> _"Ja, selbstverständlich!"
> "Ja, natürlich!"
> _
> nur falls es Dir zuliebe getan wird:
> _"Ja, bitte!"
> "Ja, gerne!"
> _
> Kajjo



Das ist alles korrekt, was du schreibst (sagst). Ich höre aber hier 
im Norden (große Siedlung mit Welthafen um die Elbe herum gebaut) 
sehr wohl das Wort *freilich* und zwar nicht in der Bedeutung 
_allerdings_, sondern als verkürzte, persönliche Zustimmung.

Allerdings lassen wir hier im Norden dann das "Ja" vor dem "freilich" weg.

Beispiel:
A: "Kannst du das Fenster aufmachen, hier müffelt es."
B: "Freilich." ("Ja, klar!")

oder

A: "Hast Du den Film gestern gesehen?"
B: "Freilich." ("Natürlich." (Achtung, hier schwingt leichte Ironie mit.))


----------



## Kajjo

Voxy said:


> Ich höre aber hier im Norden sehr wohl das Wort *freilich* [...] als verkürzte, persönliche Zustimmung.


Ja, man hört in Hamburg auch Chinesisch, Bayrisch und Schwäbisch -- aber norddeutsch ist es eben nicht und auch nicht standardsprachlich. Auch ich selbst höre ab und zu mal "gell" und "freilich" -- ob nun als Mitbringsel aus dem letzten Urlaub oder als Verballhornung der Bayern, kann ich aber nicht entscheiden. "Paßt schon" für OK hört man auch öfter, da eben viele Bayern und Franken hier wohnen und die Wendung recht eingängig ist. Allmählich zerlaufen die sprachlichen Grenzen _halt_ [sic!] ein wenig. Wir sollten aber aufpassen, daß wir hier ganz deutlich darstellen, was "man auch hört" und "was standardsprachlich ist". In der Umgangssprache höre ich nämlich tagtäglich jede Menge Fehler -- und die geben wir hier ja auch nicht wieder.



> Beispiel:
> A: "Kannst du das Fenster aufmachen, hier müffelt es."
> B: "Freilich." ("Ja, klar!")
> 
> oder
> 
> A: "Hast Du den Film gestern gesehen?"
> B: "Freilich." ("Natürlich." (Achtung, hier schwingt leichte Ironie mit.))


Beides sind typisch bayrische (oder österreichische) Verwendungen. Wir sollten festhalten, daß man dies nicht als Schuldeutsch empfehlen kann und man mit dem Wort "freilich" durchaus auffällt, bei vielen Norddeutschen eben auch negativ.



> Da hat mancher mich aufmerksam gemacht, dass das Adverb "freilich", das ich oft verwende, nur "bayrisch" ist.


Richtig. Genau aus diesem Grunde versuche ich hier im Forum klar zwischen standardsprachlich und regionaler Verwendung zu unterscheiden. Wenn man hochdeutsch klingen möchte, sollte man solche Wörter nicht benutzen!

Kajjo


----------



## Voxy

Kajjo said:


> ...
> Richtig. Genau aus diesem Grunde versuche ich hier im Forum klar zwischen standardsprachlich und regionaler Verwendung zu unterscheiden. Wenn man hochdeutsch klingen möchte, sollte man solche Wörter nicht benutzen!
> Kajjo


Das ist ein sehr ehrenwertes Anliegen. Respekt! Ich denke aber, und das 
hast du weiter oben mehr oder weniger poetisch ausgedrückt, die Grenzen 
zwischen deutscher Standardsprache und Regionalismen zerfließen
freilich. Ist dieser Satz jetzt umgangssprachlich, hochdeutsch, 
süddeutsch geprägt, mit einem Hauch bayrisch, oder einfach nur
ein ganz normaler deutscher Satz ohne spürbar(e) regionale Färbung?

Gruß

Voxy


----------



## Kajjo

Wörter, die landschaftlich, regional oder dialektal verwendet werden, verleihen auch hochdeutschen Sätzen eine gewisse süddeutsche Färbung. In gesprochener Sprache kommt im Falle des Bayrischen dann meist noch ein rollendes R dazu... In Norddeutschland fällt man damit sicherlich etwas auf. 

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

In meinem Sprachgebiet - bis gerade eben wusste ich noch nicht einmal, dass er den Namen Niederlausitzisch (allerdings fallen mir da auch Unterschiede innerhalb dieser Dialektgruppe auf) trägt - hört man "freilich" eher auf Dörfern, scherzhaft unter Jugendlichen (wie auch "passt schon"), allerdings meist etwas _versächselt_ mit "nu" davor:

So ein Dialog wäre jedoch nicht üblich:

_F: Dorf i' ma' de Tür offmach'ng?_
_A: Nu, freilich._

Wir verwenden es eher, wenn man jemandem etwas geben soll:

_F: Haste de Hausoffga'm fü' morng schonn? Wenn ja, könnt'sch die ma' ha'm?_
_A: Nu, freilich._

Aber das hört man nur scherzhaft. Zu empfehlen ist das nicht; stattdessen hört man hier "nu glor" (na klar) oder auch als Frage "warum ne?" 

Was ich sagen will: Mit "freilich" würdest du unter uns nicht auffallen.


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:


> oder auch als Frage "warum ne?"


Die Frage "Warum nicht?" als Antwort ist überregional verbreitet, aber natürlich nicht gerade höflich. 



> Was ich sagen will: Mit "freilich" würdest du unter uns nicht auffallen.


Klar, Sachsen ist ja auch eher dem süddeutschen Sprachraum zuordnen, oder?

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:


> Die Frage "Warum nicht?" als Antwort ist überregional verbreitet, aber natürlich nicht gerade höflich.


 
Mit einem netten Lächeln ist es sehr höflich. Am besten, man setzt noch ein "nu glor" oder eben "na klar" davor. Dann weiß jeder, dass du es nur höflich meinst. 



> Klar, Sachsen ist ja auch eher dem süddeutschen Sprachraum zuordnen, oder?


 
Im Grund genommen schon, allerdings ist mein Dialekt sehr vom Berlinerischen beeinflusst. Irgendwie soll ich mal gehört haben, dass mein Dialekt auch mit dem Kärnterischen Gemeinsamkeiten teilen soll, aber dafür habe ich noch nicht ausreichend Beweise gefunden. 

Fest steht auf jeden Fall, dass man mithilfe von Sächsisch sehr viele Dialekte (sowohl nördliche als auch südliche) gut verstehen kann. Nur bei Schweizerdeutsch muss ich auch sehr oft passen.


----------



## AGATHA2

Voxy said:


> Das ist ein sehr ehrenwertes Anliegen. Respekt! Ich denke aber, und das
> hast du weiter oben mehr oder weniger poetisch ausgedrückt, die Grenzen
> zwischen deutscher Standardsprache und Regionalismen zerfließen
> freilich. Ist dieser Satz jetzt umgangssprachlich, hochdeutsch,
> süddeutsch geprägt, mit einem Hauch bayrisch, oder einfach nur
> ein ganz normaler deutscher Satz ohne spürbar(e) regionale Färbung?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Voxy


 
Nur so mal ganz prinzipiell: wer möchte denn unbedingt so steril hochdeutsch klingen ohne jede regionale Färbung ??


----------



## stanley

Passt schon ist Bayerisch?

Eher bast scho


----------



## gaer

AGATHA2 said:


> Nur so mal ganz prinzipiell: wer möchte denn unbedingt so steril hochdeutsch klingen ohne jede regionale Färbung ??


I would say that there is nothing wrong with "regional color", but for those who are learning a language, it is important to know about these things.

My personal perspective: such threads are about information, not about right and wrong. If, for instance, I recommended to you to say, "That's right nice of you!" I would assume that it would be useful to know that this is something you would be very unlikely to hear in many parts of the US. In dialogue, it identifies (to some extent) where a character lives.

"Freilich", used as it has been discussed here, is VERY familiar to me. It is interesting to me to know where I would be most likely to hear it, since I had no idea.

Gaer


----------



## dec-sev

> A: "Hast Du den Film gestern gesehen?"
> B: "Freilich." ("Natürlich." (Achtung, hier schwingt leichte Ironie mit.))


Ich verstehe, das Film war nich allzu gut. Darin liegt Ironie?


> "Freilich", used as it has been discussed here, is VERY familiar to me. It is interesting to me to know where I would be most likely to hear it, since I had no idea.
> 
> Gaer


Auf Süddeutsch-Forum ich glaube. 




> I would say that there is nothing wrong with "regional color", but for those who are learning a language, it is important to know about these things.


What’s more important is where to use “regional expressions”. When I was a boy I once spent a month in a pioneer camp (it’s something like scout camp in the US, I believe) on the Black Sea cost. We still lived in the USSR then and children form all over the country came there. The Muscovites called рак*у*шка (Russian for shell) as р*а*кушка; they made the stress on the first syllable and pronounced “a” for “native” ears horribly long. The grownups would probably make no notice of it, but we were children, we made fun of them taking them off “раааакушка». A bitter example of misuse of Moscow Regionalismus.


----------



## Ms researcher

"Freilich" wird auch in Oesterreich verwendet. Ich wuerde es schon benutzen, weil es im ganzen deutschspr. Raum verstaendlich ist.


----------



## stanley

Ich finde es hoert sich aber veraltet an. 





Ms researcher said:


> "Freilich" wird auch in Oesterreich verwendet. Ich wuerde es schon benutzen, weil es im ganzen deutschspr. Raum verstaendlich ist.


----------



## Ms researcher

"Freilich" klingt vielleicht ungewoehnlich, wenn man es nicht im aktiven Wortschatz einer Person ist. In Oesterreich kommt es im normalen Alltagsgebrauch vor.


----------



## Kajjo

Ms researcher said:


> "Freilich" klingt vielleicht ungewoehnlich, wenn man es nicht im aktiven Wortschatz einer Person ist. In Oesterreich kommt es im normalen Alltagsgebrauch vor.


Richtig, in Österreich ist das Wort völlig normal. Im Hochdeutschen dagegen ist es selten und zeugt von süddeutscher oder österreichischer Herkunft. Ich würde es nur dann verwenden, wenn ich bewußt diesen Eindruck erzeugen möchte. Als Sprachschüler würde ich versuchen, nur hochdeutsche Varianten in meinen _aktiven_ Wortschatz aufzunehmen, um nirgendwo im deutschsprachigen Gebiet aufzufallen.

Kajjo


----------



## AGATHA2

gaer said:


> I would say that there is nothing wrong with "regional color", but for those who are learning a language, it is important to know about these things.
> 
> My personal perspective: such threads are about information, not about right and wrong. If, for instance, I recommended to you to say, "That's right nice of you!" I would assume that it would be useful to know that this is something you would be very unlikely to hear in many parts of the US. In dialogue, it identifies (to some extent) where a character lives.
> 
> "Freilich", used as it has been discussed here, is VERY familiar to me. It is interesting to me to know where I would be most likely to hear it, since I had no idea.
> 
> Gaer


 
Ja, freilich (  ), da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung. Es geht für mich eigentlich darum, dass jeder Mensch deutscher Muttersprache eine mehr oder weniger ausgeprägte regionale Variante des Deutschen spricht (die Schriftsprache ist ein anderes Thema). Das hier so oft zitierte Hochdeutsch ist im Grunde eine reine "Schriftsprache", die auch hochgebildete Menschen (was immer man auch darunter verstehen möge) kaum jemals sprechen, und wenn, dann in regional gefärbter Aussprache.

Ich finde es einfach ärgerlich, wenn jemand für seine Gegend oder gar für sich persönlich in Anspruch nimmt, das einzig wahre und richtige Deutsch zu sprechen.


----------



## Kajjo

AGATHA2 said:


> Ich finde es einfach ärgerlich, wenn jemand für seine Gegend oder gar für sich persönlich in Anspruch nimmt, das einzig wahre und richtige Deutsch zu sprechen.


Das hat auch niemand in diesem Thread behauptet! 

Ich weise nur darauf hin, daß es eine riesige Diskrepanz zwischen "regional gefärbt" und "dialektal" gibt, und daß speziell das Österreichische eben ganz andere Vokabeln und zum Teil sogar abweichende Grammatik verwendet, die nichts mit bloßer "regionaler Färbung" zu tun haben. 

In Post #1 wird gerade erzählt, wie man mit Regionalismen in anderen Gegenden anecken oder auffallen kann. Ich empfinde es als selbstverständlich, nur solche Begriffe beizubringen, die überregional verstanden und als korrekt empfunden werden. 

Kajjo


----------



## Arrius

Ich auch wußte nicht, daß _freilich_ im Sinne von _selbstverständlich_ Dialekt ist. Es muß bei mir einem einjährigen Aufenthalt in Baden-Württemberg an der schweizerischen Grenze zuzuschreiben sein.


----------



## AGATHA2

Kajjo said:


> Das hat auch niemand in diesem Thread behauptet!
> 
> Ich weise nur darauf hin, daß es eine riesige Diskrepanz zwischen "regional gefärbt" und "dialektal" gibt, und daß speziell das Österreichische eben ganz andere Vokabeln und zum Teil sogar abweichende Grammatik verwendet, die nichts mit bloßer "regionaler Färbung" zu tun haben.
> 
> In Post #1 wird gerade erzählt, wie man mit Regionalismen in anderen Gegenden anecken oder auffallen kann. Ich empfinde es als selbstverständlich, nur solche Begriffe beizubringen, die überregional verstanden und als korrekt empfunden werden.
> 
> Kajjo


 
Da bin ich schon einverstanden, dass der Unterschied zwischen "regional gefärbt" und "dialektal" ein großer ist. 
Was die Grammatik betrifft, so haben natürlich die diversen österreichischen Dialekte ebenso wie alle anderen teilweise ihre eigene Regeln. Die in Österreich gesprochene Standardsprache unterscheidet sich meines Wissens aber in puncto Grammatikregeln in keiner Weise von der deutschen Standardsprache. Wenn doch, bitte um Beispiele.

Was nun die unterschiedlichen Vokabeln betrifft, die das Ergebnis der Lebendigkeit einer Sprache sind, so leuchtet mir nicht wirklich ein, warum die norddeutschen "richtig" und alle anderen "falsch" sein sollen. 

Und was schließlich das "überregional als korrekt empfundene" betrifft, so bin ich mit dir einer Meinung, wenn von geschriebener Sprache die Rede ist. In der gesprochenen Sprache sind meiner Meinung nach regionale Wendungen ein Ausdruck der Vielfalt und Lebendigkeit.

Absolut deiner Meinung bin ich, dass man Leute, die Deutsch lernen darauf hinweisen sollte, was, wo üblich ist.


----------



## AGATHA2

Arrius said:


> Ich auch wußte nicht, daß _freilich_ im Sinne von _selbstverständlich_ Dialekt ist. Es muß bei mir einem einjährigen Aufenthalt in Baden-Württemberg an der schweizerischen Grenze zuzuschreiben sein.


 
Ist es ja auch nicht. Es handelt sich um eine von vielen Wendungen, die in manchen deutschsprachigen Regionen aktiv verwendet werden, in anderen nicht, die aber überall verstanden wird. Dialektale Ausdrücke versteht man im Normalfall in anderen Regionen nicht


----------

